# reversing sensors



## 103395 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi can anyone recommend which reversing sensors would be best to fit on an elddis 2006 model? We have seen some called Taurus Tizz electromagnetic sensors which stickon rather than have to drill into the van. Does anyone have any tips or advice as this is our first motorhome.Thanks.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I got a set from Maplin for about £15 They would require drilling but there is a radio transmitter back-front. (Power is needed at each end) They are the usual ultrasonic type.
Kingavon easyfit PDC300 Maplin No: A77FU.
I have not yet fitted them so am not sure how well they will work. The cab end has a scale calibrated in 0.2m steps to 1.5m.
If you have a cycle rack you need to make sure that they will see far enough.
Would electromagnetic sensors pick up a brick wall? I have ultrasonic ones on the car and they are excellent.


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Fitted my Maplin £9:99 reversing sensor,the wireless type. And I must say they work really well.Have tested them against various objects and work suprisingly well.Peace of ---- to fit. 
Jeff


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I would invest in a decent reversing camera and lcd monitor. They are a versatile piece of kit. Not only does it help to give a clear rear view when reversing and driving but we use it when we are wild camping. We park up usually with the rear facing the entrance to where we are parked, with the blinds closed, use the monitor and camera to see who comes and goes.
Johnny F


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Reversing*

Hello

I am not criticising the use of reversing aids, but the best way/method is practice.

I suggest you buy a few bright colouring drinking straws and stick one to the back of the van, horizontally so you can see it from inside. Sit in the cab and just practice looking in the mirror - the bright coloured drinking straw is THE BACK OF THE VAN.

Long coaches and buses have rear running lights - not just to look pretty, and on arctics, the rear most red light usually sticks out a bit.

Russell


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*parking sensors*

Greetings,

I fitted a set of Benimar sensors to my Elddis 160, there are four sensors, a relay box and the LED display that gives you a warning in metres/part metres, red/yellow/green indication and audio as well, the best I have seen, the display fits above the rear view mirror, they cost me about £25.

I had to let them go with the van but got some more off eBay for the Hymer like these, for same price with postage: parking sensors

Just got to find a day when I am fit enough and the weather is OK to have a go at fitting these, along with another host of chores, including the reversing camera.


----------

